# Type of expenses to deduct



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

I would like to make sure which type of expenses we need to deduct from the gross income provided by Uber.
I know there is the mileage.
What about other expenses like car detailing/cleaning, cellphone and accessories, floor mats, ice scrapper etc?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Leaf said:


> I would like to make sure which type of expenses we need to deduct from the gross income provided by Uber.
> I know there is the mileage.
> What about other expenses like car detailing/cleaning, cellphone and accessories, floor mats, ice scrapper etc?


Mileage includes...
Gas
Oil changes
engine work
depreciation
windshield wipers
tires
ect ect
_*TOLLS ARE NOT INCLUDED IN MILEAGE*_

Other things you can deduct are
uber fees
*Tolls*
Airport fees
bottled water,snacks, gum given to customers
A portion of your phone bill relative to the % used for business
Bio-hazard cleaning (paying a professional to clean up a mess)
Subscription fees for XM or Sirius Radio
Replacing anything broken or stolen by passengers


----------



## Leaf (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank you Mears, you are the man!


----------



## Steve wilton (Jan 1, 2016)

Is there a good web site for Canadians regarding taxs, things that we can deduct etc. thoughts ideas?


----------

